

Advertising on Snapchat - getdavidhiggins
http://blog.snapchat.com/post/100255857340/advertising-on-snapchat

======
k-mcgrady
Nice approach. The way Snapchat works I could see myself opening a lot of
these - even if just for a couple of seconds - to see what it is. If
advertisers get value from it I don't see why it would annoy consumers at all
(it's not disruptive, it's not creepy/targeted, it doesn't change your
experience).

